# Testing the waters again



## Karalee (Aug 20, 2005)

Its been a few years since Ive been in a darkroom, but developing my medium format film is getting too expensive, so I bought a 5 reel Paterson Tank :shock: Its all a part of my evil plan  Im headed back to school next year and a lot of the course is BW photography.

So expect to see a lot more of me round these here parts :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2005)

Yayyyyy! Thrilled to have you in here, chica.  Developing your own film is so much fun, and definitely not expensive compared to these labs.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, youll be even more thrilled now  I just won an auction on ebay for an enlarger. Omega B600. Best $9.00 I think Ill ever spend


----------



## terri (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome!  Are you getting some lenses thrown in for that price? :thumbup:


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

$9?


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Chase :lmao:

Im not sure the condition of the lens yet, but its only a 50mm, and I think I need an 80mm for medium format - or am I totally wrong  Hubby to be is very pleased with me, Ive been dropping hints for a couple of weeks that I wanted to start doing darkroom work again. I had ordered some stuff from freestyle, and they oh so nicely sent me a catalog, and the prices of the enlargers in the catalog were making him feel a bit queasy 

Im so freakin happy! I still need a few other odds and ends, but $9, thats a steal!


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Even if you need some extras or bits and pieces, thats a hell of a start.

I keep getting the darkroom bug nibbling at me lately....so tempting...


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive had my eye on enlargers for the last couple of days like a hawk. Pay attention to the shipping amount, Mine was like $29.99 for shipping, so I made out pretty good. Ive seen quite a few enlargers going for cheap, all you have to do is hit that place bid button  You know you wanna!


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Quit that!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)

Quit what 

*runs off to see what scraps are left in her watch list for the oh so dodgy one :mrgreen:*


----------



## Chase (Aug 22, 2005)

Oooooooo you're evil!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 22, 2005)




----------

